# NARS Orgasm/UD 'Score'/Lumiere 'Ditto O'/MAC Fabulush



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Perhaps this might be helpful to someone....

(swatched dry/no base/direct sunlight)


http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...20/orgasm2.jpg


----------

